# Pac's 1994 Bluebird SSS Attesa SR20DET



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

hi guys i'm still kinda new to this forum so i thought i'd start by putting up a couple of pictures and details of my Bluebird...

Model :

1994 SSS Bluebird Attesa AWD SR20DET

Mods:

Custom 3" Exhaust System from the Turbo 
K&N Air & Oil filter 
Custom Cold Air Intake 
AutoMeter Boost Guage 
Blitz Turbo Timer with Electronic boost Gauge 
Turbo Smart Vee Port BOV 
Lowared Whiteline Springs 
SET OF DAIBLO 17" WHITE RACING RIMS 
4 stage Gizzmo Electoinic Boost Controller 
Custom Stall Converter 
Clear Tail Lights 
Aftermarket Front Head Lights
White Head and Fog Lights 
Custom front mount INTERCOOLER 
ACL RACE SERIES FORGED PISTON KIT 
KENWOOD head unit
1000w 4 channel BOSS amp
Pioneer Speakers

This model only came out in Japan but thanks to personal import laws here in australia i was able to get this model...













































































































if you guys wnat to see more infromation on the nissan bluebird here's a site you can visit.. www.bluebirdcarclub.co.nz


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i like what u have done with the bluebird :cheers: 

thats the cleanest one ive ever seen :thumbup: 

any interior pics


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

THAT IS HOT!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks.. i havn't got much interior pics at this moments but i do have more engine pics ...i'll get more picture up as soon as i load them up online...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Not a fan of the wheels and the rear lights, but looks clean man.

What kind of power are you putting down?


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

well the stock engine puts out about 210hp but iam sure mine is about 240hp by now.. next step is a fuel system upgarde and a new Engine mangement system...


----------



## jeromeA31 (Apr 27, 2005)

*great car*

Wow, one of the cleanest bluebirds around...
Great setup..
Was also eyeing to buy one of those but here that car is labeled "Altima" and come's stock with either an SR18DE or SR20DE.. 
not much aftermarket parts for that available here..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

didnt know those were ever offered with attessa :thumbup: 

i love everything but the wheels and rear lamps...but maybe you're lookin into changing that 

super clean tho


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

www.fullboost.com.au


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

In australia we got a great aftermarket parts for the Sr20det and many other imports but the bluebird attesa is still prety rare here i usally can only get parts for the silivia sr20det...

i'll think about changing the wheels but not yet... and yeah some models bluebirds come with attesa i changed over to the bluebird because of its AWD system .. before that a had a R33 Skyline GTS.. which is a great car but it was no good in the wet..being only RWD...

if you guys wanna see some imports from australia heres a link to one of our perfomance imports sites.. 

www.fullboost.com.au


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

wow u have to be the only one whos ditched a skyline for a bluebird
still a great car though
wish we had the bluebird SSS here... not to mention the full complement of aussie-spec holdens and fords...

i wonder what the automatic gearbox limits u to, as far as hp?


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

well i did love the skyline it was a great car but here in australia there would be at least 20 Skylines to on sss attesa...you can pick up a r23 gts for around $8000AU plus with the skylines you can't drive them around much without cops pulling you over and bothering you... i know one day i'll go back to one... but right now iam happy with the attesa...


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

iam thinking if i do go back to the skylines i would have to get the GTR OR GTS4.. they are only skylines which came with AWD...


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

minus the altezzas..the car is A OK


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

nice car very clean, oh and i love the alarm. i know i wouldnt mess with a car that has a bear guarding it.


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah thats just my dog Jessie... She just looks scary...after all she is about 70kgs i think that around... 130pounds not sure about the conversion....i was trying to take the picture without her but she just didn't want to go away.. but thats ok...


----------



## MaximumYin (Jan 16, 2006)

Pac said:


> Yeah thats just my dog Jessie... She just looks scary...after all she is about 70kgs i think that around... 130pounds not sure about the conversion....i was trying to take the picture without her but she just didn't want to go away.. but thats ok...


70 kg = 154 lbs actaully, but whatever. That's a really sharp looking Bluebird. In the US they don't have the SSS Attesa, I didn't know they existed until I read this thread. Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

MaximumYin said:


> 70 kg = 154 lbs actaully, but whatever. That's a really sharp looking Bluebird. In the US they don't have the SSS Attesa, I didn't know they existed until I read this thread. Good stuff. :thumbup:



Yeah I know you guys have got the Altima which is similar in shape but with different motor... You guys got the KA24DE that’s the model we get here too... but I was able to import this model from Japan...


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks alot I was always wondering what a bluebird was!


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks alot, I always wondered what a bluebird looked like and was!


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

hi guys just a quick update of my nissan.. i'm about to sell off my bluebird.. i have had it for over 3 years its beena great car but its time for me to go for somthing bigger...so i'm going back to the skylines... i have and R34 Skyline Sedan on order... so i'll should be getting it soon....

I will miss the o'l bird... but i know its going in to good hands...


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not that familiar with the Bluebird. Is the engine the only difference from the mid 90's Altima and it , or are there lot's of differences!


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

well the Bluebrid came with a sr20det Motor plus it also had AWD and of course its Right Hand Drive.. thats where most of the differences are....


----------

